# Illustrator CS2



## allerliebste (28. August 2006)

Hallo!

So, jetzt ist es schon wieder passiert: Mein weißes Pfeilchen (Direktauswahl-Werkzeug) funktioniert nicht mehr. Wenn ich damit Pfade, Texte, Bilder anklicke, sehe ich nicht, daß sie angeklickt sind. (Sie sind es aber!) Wenn ich die Pfade in eine neue Datei kopiere, funktioniert es wieder. Ich glaube, ich hab irgendeine Funktion aktiviert...
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Grüßle, Caro


----------



## Rofi (30. August 2006)

allerliebste hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .. .. .. Wenn ich damit Pfade, Texte, Bilder anklicke, sehe ich nicht, daß sie angeklickt sind. (Sie sind es aber!) .. .. ..



Woran merkst Du denn, dass sie angeklickt sind, wenn Du's nicht siehst? In der Ebenenliste?

Ciao,

Rofi


----------



## allerliebste (5. September 2006)

...wenn ich auf Löschen gehe, sind sie danach weg!


----------



## Rofi (5. September 2006)

Aha, d.h. Dein weißes Pfeilchen siehst Du schon immer noch, aber nicht die Markierung der ausgewählten Objekte?! Wenn Du dann löschst, sind die Objekte weg, also müssen sie markiert gewesen sein, sonst wären sie nicht weg, logisch.

Tut mir Leid allerliebste, was Illustrator betrifft, habe ich dafür auch keine Erklärung. Es könnte aber ein Programmfehler sein, der seinen Ursprung bereits im Betriebssystem oder gar in der Hardwarezusammenstellung hat. D.h. leichte Unverträglichkeiten untereinander, die sich nur in einigen bestimmten Situationen bemerkbar machen. Es kann einer von den Fehlern sein, bei dem Du nie dahinter steigst woran es liegt.

Mir hat es bei so komischen Erscheinungen manchmal auch schon geholfen, wenn ich mit der betreffenden Datei so umgegangen bin wie Du. Pfade kopieren / einfügen, meine ich. An sich ist das Problem ja dann gelöst, oder? Aber Du sagtest, es wäre schon wieder passiert. Es scheint also so zu sein, dass es immer wieder erst dann auftritt, nachdem Du bereits eine zeitlang mit Illustrator gearbeitet hast?

Gruß,

Rofi


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. September 2006)

Hast Du vielleicht in den Voreinstellungen 
die Markierungsfarbe von blau auf weiß gestellt?

Gruß


----------



## johann79 (7. September 2006)

ansonsten kann es auch sein, dass sie ausgeblendet sind. Mit STRG+H kann man
sie wieder einblenden; liegt unter Ansicht_ Ecken ausblenden bzw Ecken einblenden.


----------

